# Armatures



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Armatures have 2 paths.
Why do most postings of people testing armature have 3 numbers.
EXAMPLE 
6.9, 7.1, 6.9
or for a pancake
17.9 , 18.0 , 18.0


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

cwbam said:


> Armatures have 2 paths.
> Why do most postings of people testing armature have 3 numbers.
> EXAMPLE
> 6.9, 7.1, 6.9
> ...


3 poles.....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

When checking the ohms on, say, a pancake arm, you would put each lead of your test meter on two of the three sections of the arm. You want it set to Ohms or resistance. As you progress around the arm, you would repeat the process two more times, jumping one section at a time. Each winding is a pole. Two of the three sections of the arm plate power each one of them. The Ohms reading you get is the resistance of the winding ( or pole). A major fluctuation in numbers ( or a zero ) means that arm has issues, and needs to be sent to Lansdale, PA for further analysis.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, thank you SCM!! And yes, I can take care of ANY issues! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ISSUES? did someone say ISSUES?


----------

